# Any short rider(5'6" tall) riding 22.5" TT dirt jump frame?



## giangnguy3n (Nov 14, 2012)

:skep:This will be my first DJ and I want to get the right one. I am looking at the 2013 Eastern Nighttrain 21.65" TT and 15" CS. and
2013 Specialized P.3 22.52" TT and 15.47" CS. I am 5'6" tall and eyed both model above, the Nighttrain geo seem to fit me more. My 1st pick would be the P.3 because it 3.6 pounds lighter. I am worrying that the P.3 long TT will affect my short body. So my question is do any short rider out there riding a long frame? Any suggestions and opinions?
Thank You


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

giangnguy3n said:


> :skep:This will be my first DJ and I want to get the right one. I am looking at the 2013 Eastern Nighttrain 21.65" TT and 15" CS. and
> 2013 Specialized P.3 22.52" TT and 15.47" CS. I am 5'6" tall and eyed both model above, the Nighttrain geo seem to fit me more. My 1st pick would be the P.3 because it 3.6 pounds lighter. I am worrying that the P.3 long TT will affect my short body. So my question is do any short rider out there riding a long frame? Any suggestions and opinions?
> Thank You


The Eastern will feel snappier for you. A couple of my friends who are shorter have had the 22.5"tt Blackmarket Mob and both of them ended up wanting a slightly shorter bike. 
I think handling is more important than overall weight. You could probably drop weight on the Eastern with different tires or fork anyway...


----------



## echo24 (Apr 27, 2012)

you can always shed weight off a bike. you wont get the right one off the bat close but not exact. ive been through 3 different frames and theres always something that can be improved. 

i would say go either the eastern or find a 24" like a dmr or ns.


----------



## giangnguy3n (Nov 14, 2012)

Thank you for helping answer my question. I guess I will go with the eastern.


----------

